# Rocky 21/ fish surprise



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Well hooked up with Wes for a good day on the Rock. One of those days no matter what hole I was hot. Ended the day with no JOKE, 25 + fish. Worked with a guy who hadn't fished for them much and we ended the day with a nice double. Check out the picture... top fish was 19, the steal was 27...


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice brown!
Good to see one from the rock.
Havent been fishing in over a month.
This week I will be out for sure!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Way to go Mike and thanks for making sure i knew i missed out on a stellar day. Man it was hard working knowing you were up there sticking fish all day. Hope to get up with you soon.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice job Mike. What did you get them on?


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

sooo the rocky isn't blown like the other rivers?... I was under the impression it was unfishable right now... guess i know where I am headed wed. but it is hard for me to steer away from my fav tribs in the east... decisions decisions... well i am taking a first timer out i hope he hooks up with a fiesty one no matter where we go...


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I'm guessing this was a couple days ago, but I'm not sure. It was definitely blown today, but it's not as blown as the other rivers. The west side didn't get as much rain and it didn't have as much snow on the ground.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Archman you are correct it was Friday. Mike said river was great. He was using jig and maggots mostly. Said it really did not seem to matter fish were everywhere and hungry. I missed out i was supposed to go and could not. Bummer!!!


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Mike,

I'm glad you had such a great day. I wish I could have joined in on more of the fun, but some days you have it and some days you don't. You couldn't have asked for better river conditions though. It was nice fishing with you again. I'll let you know about this week once I get home and check out the rivers Merry Christmas.


Wes


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

that is a nice brown, i am curious, when my dad was steelie fishing for the first time a few weeks ago he saw what he said look like a brown rising. are they a particularily rare occurance, or just not common enough to bother fishing.


----------

